# build similar to CP-777



## perceval (Oct 17, 2012)

I have seen and fell for these Usher CP-777 speakers. I think they look awesome, and would match very well in my listening room. 

Unfortunately, I do not have that amount of money laying around at the moment, and was wondering if there was something similar floating around as a kit, or DIY plans. I've looked around , but didn't find anything so far. 

Anyone saw anything similar to these:


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I think I have seen speakers with an angle baffle like that before... But I can't recall anything in particular.


----------



## perceval (Oct 17, 2012)

Ok,

well, seems I can't find anything similar.

Since I have quite a large listening room, used for music and movie watching, I have found these designs that seem to match what I wish to get.

Any recommendations between the 3? 

Statements Monitors + CC --- Finalists --- Fusion-8 Alchemy

http://speakerdesignworks.com/Statements_Monitor.html

http://speakerdesignworks.com/Finalists_1.html

http://www.diysoundgroup.com/waveguide-speaker-kits/fusion-series-kits/fusion8-mtm-kit.html


----------

